# A muley I shot in the early '80's



## deeker (Nov 15, 2008)

In both eyes too boot. He was sneaking up behind my uncle. Opening day. At about 15 feet.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice...horns look like a whitetail.


----------



## 1 woodpile (Nov 17, 2008)

:agree2:


----------



## tree md (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------

